# Rear Bumper cover question?



## TeddyTed2T (Dec 25, 2007)

An 01 rear bumper should fit a 98 no problems correct?


----------



## TeddyTed2T (Dec 25, 2007)

I know they look different


----------



## j.bang (Jan 17, 2007)

I put the 01 front bumper and it fit perfectly. im sure the rear will do the same.


----------



## TeddyTed2T (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you change your headlights to 01?


----------

